# Mmm i wonder



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

THIS little one is a mystery i think i know what has happened but can you genetics wizzes (you know who you )are give opinion on this baby please


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

It is a bit blurry, any idea on the parents?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

MrMike said:


> It is a bit blurry, any idea on the parents?


i will try for another pic i did put 2 together and i know the parents but she wouldnt let him near her so she went back in with the group there are only 2 possible mothers if its who i think it is then she only laid one set of 2 eggs then no more.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

try this one


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> try this one


Looks Patternless reverse striped.OR (DARK)Talbino patternless reverse striped.


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

what were the parents?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Looks Patternless reverse striped.OR (DARK)Talbino patternless reverse striped.


I was thinking something from APTOR/RAPTOR lines. Suez, let us know which potential parents then we (or Gazz :whistling2 can give a more educated guess


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry i got kicked off my pc bad connection.
yes you are both right both parents are aptors .i put them together and the female was stressed so i removed her back to the group she has only laid 2 eggs thats why i though potentially it may have been from my high yellow the other girls she is housed with are mac snows so it must be the aptors .she has solid black eyes (i think) i cant see a pupil but only hatched this am so again i dont want to stress her too much.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

suez said:


> sorry i got kicked off my pc bad connection.
> yes you are both right both parents are aptors .i put them together and the female was stressed so i removed her back to the group she has only laid 2 eggs thats why i though potentially it may have been from my high yellow the other girls she is housed with are mac snows so it must be the aptors .she has solid black eyes (i think) i cant see a pupil but only hatched this am so again i dont want to stress her too much.


If both parents are APTORS, then this one is Tremper albino. Solid black eyes indicate Eclipse, but when combined with albino they become solid red.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

suez said:


> it must be the aptors .she has solid black eyes (i think) i cant see a pupil but only hatched this am so again i dont want to stress her too much.


If the eyes are solid then you have a Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped-(RAPTOR).Eyes are dark coz it a (Dark)Talbino.Eye will be deep Ruby red eyes not black.

Talbino eclipse-(Light).









Talbino eclipse-(Dark).


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

wow cool im well chuffed thanks guys thanks very much for your help i thought that but wasnt confident enough to say whoop im well pleased


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Stunning! thats all ive got to say!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

wacky69 said:


> Stunning! thats all ive got to say![/quote
> 
> thankies :2thumb:


----------

